# Health Requirement - Inflammatory Bowel Disease



## colind11 (Mar 5, 2016)

Hi All,
I am currently in Australia on 457 Visa and have been living here for more than a year. I am planning to apply for 189 visa and can claim 70 points. However, I am suffering from mild Ulcerative colitis since 8 years. I am on regular medication i.e. Mezavant(Mesacol OD) and Imuran. Last year I incurred approximately $5k-6k on Doctor consultation, Colonoscopy(This is required once in 5 years) and medicines(private insurance reimbursed most of the cost incurred), so over a 5 year period, the cost will be less than $ 40k. I have never had any surgery, and have been in remission for nearly 3 years. 

Has any one with IBD or any chronic disease on long-term medicine got their 189 visas's granted?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

colind11 said:


> Hi All,
> I am currently in Australia on 457 Visa and have been living here for more than a year. I am planning to apply for 189 visa and can claim 70 points. However, I am suffering from mild Ulcerative colitis since 8 years. I am on regular medication i.e. Mezavant(Mesacol OD) and Imuran. Last year I incurred approximately $5k-6k on Doctor consultation, Colonoscopy(This is required once in 5 years) and medicines(private insurance reimbursed most of the cost incurred), so over a 5 year period, the cost will be less than $ 40k. I have never had any surgery, and have been in remission for nearly 3 years.
> 
> Has any one with IBD or any chronic disease on long-term medicine got their 189 visas's granted?


I think you need to consult a MARA agent who specialises in medical cases
They have access to a wide database and can give you the best advice and if necessary fight for you in DIBP

Maggie has a list of such good Mara agents, in case you are interested in going down that route

Cheers


----------



## colind11 (Mar 5, 2016)

newbienz said:


> I think you need to consult a MARA agent who specialises in medical cases
> They have access to a wide database and can give you the best advice and if necessary fight for you in DIBP
> 
> Maggie has a list of such good Mara agents, in case you are interested in going down that route
> ...


Thank you for your quick reply. That's the likely path I am going to take, but want to find success rate, with or without MARA agent's help.


----------



## RAMU22 (Sep 17, 2016)

*Same ship*

I am also in a similar soup. Already applied in june but yet to get any reply. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

colind11 said:


> Thank you for your quick reply. That's the likely path I am going to take, but want to find success rate, with or without MARA agent's help.


I doubt if you can extrapolate data from other cases as each case would be having unique circumstances 

To find another member on the forum having the exact disease, age , treatment, as yours is like looking for a needle in a haystack 


Cheers


----------



## colind11 (Mar 5, 2016)

RAMU22 said:


> I am also in a similar soup. Already applied in june but yet to get any reply. :fingerscrossed:


Hi, How many points are you claiming and are you going with MARA agent ?


----------



## colind11 (Mar 5, 2016)

newbienz said:


> I doubt if you can extrapolate data from other cases as each case would be having unique circumstances
> 
> To find another member on the forum having the exact disease, age , treatment, as yours is like looking for a needle in a haystack
> 
> ...


Quite true! But I will not lose anything for trying  .


----------



## RAMU22 (Sep 17, 2016)

70 points. Yes thru an Australian based MARA lawyer (will not be able to provide name now), but they are totally unhelpful (May be Aussie culture), to say the least, especially regarding the health relevant querries and building up of any case. They just tell you the documents required, as available in DIBP site, and do everything themselves, no transparency ( May be my the worst decision in the whole migration process, to not do it by myself). Choose your agent carefully, especially before paying. There is a fine line between being legal and providing actual help.


----------



## colind11 (Mar 5, 2016)

RAMU22 said:


> 70 points. Yes thru an Australian based MARA lawyer (will not be able to provide name now), but they are totally unhelpful (May be Aussie culture), to say the least, especially regarding the health relevant querries and building up of any case. They just tell you the documents required, as available in DIBP site, and do everything themselves, no transparency ( May be my the worst decision in the whole migration process, to not do it by myself). Choose your agent carefully, especially before paying. There is a fine line between being legal and providing actual help.


Thanks for your reply. since you have 70 points, I would have expected you to get an invite by now. Please PM me the Lawyer so that I can avoid him/her. Another option that I am thinking is to apply on my own, and then involve MARA agent only if DIBP reject the visa application based on the medicals. 
BTW, are you on the same medication as well?


----------



## colind11 (Mar 5, 2016)

*Updates for Others,*
I received my 189 Visa grant last week. So having a chronic disease doesn't mean automatic rejection of PR application. However, do check if your cost of medication is less than $8000/year. To do that -
1. Use "mbsonline" site to estimate cost of GP, Specialist and medical procedures(e.g. Colonoscopy)
2. Use "PBS" site to estimate the cost of your medication 

*For example in my case -*
1. GP/Specialist cost - $200*4= $800
2. Colonoscopy - once every 2 years - $3000/2 = $1500
3. Mezavant(Mesacol OD) 1.2 g twice a day- 3.25*365*2 = $2373
4. Imuran - 3 tablets a day - $0.33*365*3 = $360

*Total = approx $5000*

Finally, request your specialist to write a prognosis letter. This letter must contain disease name, when the disease started, the current state of the disease, severity of the disease and medications. Request your doctor if there are generic or cheaper alternatives for your medication. Carry this prognosis letter when you go to Visa medical test as the panel doctor will request this letter. 

*PS: I applied on my own and didn't go via any agents. *


----------



## Rishi947 (Sep 6, 2018)

*medical marijuana for illnesses*

Hi collin11! Have you all at any point had a go at trying cannabis for medicinal purposes? CBD is a currently a hot topic now. Research reveals medical marijuana can treat digestive disorders, including constipation. Constipation can also be caused by digestive disorders treated with medical marijuana. Furthermore, medical marijuana can substitute or reduce the dosage of certain medications causing constipation, such as opiates. This indicates medical marijuana may not only treat constipation itself, but some underlying causes. Not only that, it can help you in terms of pain management, anxiety disorders and panic attacks, inflamation, even cancer and a lot more. Luckily, they've also found new ways to infuse cannabis on food and beverages. I would like to hear any personal experience or testimonial would be highly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## MechEngBoy (Mar 12, 2020)

colind11 said:


> *Updates for Others,*
> I received my 189 Visa grant last week. So having a chronic disease doesn't mean automatic rejection of PR application. However, do check if your cost of medication is less than $8000/year. To do that -
> 1. Use "mbsonline" site to estimate cost of GP, Specialist and medical procedures(e.g. Colonoscopy)
> 2. Use "PBS" site to estimate the cost of your medication
> ...


My brother and I are both in a similar situation applying for PR through 189 and 190. We both were diagnosed on mild Crohn's Disease about 2 years ago but now in remission. We were initially put on Imuran and methotrexate and the gastro recommended us to go on infliximab too although we could have done without it. However, now that we are on infliximab, we are wondering how this will go down with the medical. Any advice for me would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

MechEngBoy said:


> My brother and I are both in a similar situation applying for PR through 189 and 190. We both were diagnosed on mild Crohn's Disease about 2 years ago but now in remission. We were initially put on Imuran and methotrexate and the gastro recommended us to go on infliximab too although we could have done without it. However, now that we are on infliximab, we are wondering how this will go down with the medical. Any advice for me would be greatly appreciated.


It may be worth consulting with MARA agents with a reputation for helping clients navigate the health requirement - just sharing their names, I haven't had anything to do with them:

George Lombard
Australian Immigration Agency - George Lombard Consultancy

Peter Bollard
Home | Lewis and Bollard Migration| Migration Agents and Lawyers Sydney

cheers


----------



## MechEngBoy (Mar 12, 2020)

NB said:


> It may be worth consulting with MARA agents with a reputation for helping clients navigate the health requirement - just sharing their names, I haven't had anything to do with them:
> 
> George Lombard
> Australian Immigration Agency - George Lombard Consultancy
> ...


Thanks, NB! Contacted George and arranged an appointment with him. Cheers!


----------



## ACtiveuser2018 (Dec 10, 2018)

MechEngBoy said:


> My brother and I are both in a similar situation applying for PR through 189 and 190. We both were diagnosed on mild Crohn's Disease about 2 years ago but now in remission. We were initially put on Imuran and methotrexate and the gastro recommended us to go on infliximab too although we could have done without it. However, now that we are on infliximab, we are wondering how this will go down with the medical. Any advice for me would be greatly appreciated.


Hi mate..How your medical went?..I am in a same situation as well..TIA 🙏🙏


----------



## TartanHamster (4 mo ago)

Can anyone give a positive update of a successful visa application whilst on any biologic drug? I'm on Remsima (infliximab) atm and my UC is well controlled. Cannot find any forum with any indication of a positive outcome, everyone just stops responding after their medicals.


----------



## Lahori_Rajput (Jun 2, 2019)

TartanHamster said:


> Can anyone give a positive update of a successful visa application whilst on any biologic drug? I'm on Remsima (infliximab) atm and my UC is well controlled. Cannot find any forum with any indication of a positive outcome, everyone just stops responding after their medicals.


The answer is given by the discussion starter in the earlier post: Health Requirement - Inflammatory Bowel Disease


----------



## TartanHamster (4 mo ago)

Lahori_Rajput said:


> The answer is given by the discussion starter in the earlier post: Health Requirement - Inflammatory Bowel Disease


Hi, thanks for the prompt reply. Unfortunately it hasn't.



Imuran is an immunomodulator, and fortunately is much cheaper as a treatment plan than any of the biologics are. I've costed my meds based on the logic above and it comes in well above the new 51k limit over 10 years (for perm residency). I might get away with it for a 4 year visa. 



I'm just curious to see if anyone has managed to get a positive visa application on any of the biologics. I've used up my time on Imuran in the past.



Cheers


----------

